# The "spam till CT JP exam is released" thread



## Sapper PE LS (May 20, 2016)

Fuck it.  I'll start my own spam thread, because apparently, CT is regressing in their abilities while NCEES is moving into the modern era.


----------



## Baconator (May 20, 2016)

Spam for Sap


----------



## Baconator (May 20, 2016)

Spam for Sap


----------



## Baconator (May 20, 2016)

Spam for Sap


----------



## Baconator (May 20, 2016)

Spam for Sap


----------



## Baconator (May 20, 2016)

Spam for Sap


----------



## Baconator (May 20, 2016)

Spam for Sap


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Sap is siphoning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Sap is siphoning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Sap is siphoning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Sap is siphoning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Sap is siphoning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Sap is siphoning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Sap is siphoning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Come on CT results.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Come on CT results.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Come on CT results.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Come on CT results.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Come on CT results.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Come on CT results.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Come on CT results.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Come on CT results.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

You got this


----------



## NJmike PE (May 20, 2016)

Sapper PE said:


> Fuck it.  I'll start my own spam thread, because apparently, CT is regressing in their abilities while NCEES is moving into the modern era.


we should make the CT board do push ups everyday until they release the scores


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

You got this


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E (May 20, 2016)

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

floppy


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 20, 2016)

Beer.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer.


I think I will.


----------



## Dleg (May 20, 2016)

sympathy spam


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 20, 2016)

Dleg said:


> sympathy spam *BEER*


Fixt.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

Did you pass?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 20, 2016)

I won't get shit for another 4 weeks.  Fucking stupid.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 20, 2016)

Sapper PE said:


> I won't get shit for another 4 weeks.  Fucking stupid.


Then let's just grab a beer at the Winchester and wait for all this to blow over....


----------



## NJmike PE (May 21, 2016)

Push ups for everyone until sap gets results


----------



## thekzieg (May 21, 2016)

Can I stop yet? My arms are tired.  V:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 21, 2016)

Connecticut: the new Pennsylvania.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## scatsob (May 22, 2016)

Not this crap again


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (May 22, 2016)

good luck sap!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 22, 2016)




----------



## glockjacket P.E. (May 23, 2016)

spam


----------



## snickerd3 (May 23, 2016)

waiting...


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


>


OMG


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Let's do this.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

I can taste it now.


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2016)

dang i missed the big finale on the 15k


----------



## P-E (May 24, 2016)

More spam


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2016)

spam is tasty


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2016)

cold spam, savage AF


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Damn girl, ride that post.


----------



## Dleg (May 24, 2016)

withdrawal post


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

We did it.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Fox was watching the time.


----------



## P-E (May 24, 2016)

Had a bad connection on the train


----------



## Dleg (May 24, 2016)

I bracketed the winning post.


----------



## P-E (May 24, 2016)

So close


----------



## Mangano (May 24, 2016)

spam?


----------



## Mangano (May 24, 2016)

more spam?


----------



## Mangano (May 24, 2016)

free sapper. spam


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

No Pass, No Peace


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

No Pass, No Peace


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

No Pass, No Peace


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

No Pass, No Peace


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

No Pass, No Peace


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

No Pass, No Peace


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

No Pass, No Peace


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Gonna start burning shit soon. Better have @NJmike PE at the ready.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

No Pass, No Peace


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Go flip cars for peace.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Give Sap a pass.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Give Sap a pass.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Give Sap a pass.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Give Sap a pass.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2016)

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (May 24, 2016)

top gun?


----------



## scatsob (May 24, 2016)

Did someone say guns?


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (May 24, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2016)

pew, pew, pew


----------



## scatsob (May 24, 2016)

Boom


----------



## MetsFan (May 24, 2016)

Why are there no cats on Mars?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Curiosity


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2016)

more push ups


----------



## snickerd3 (May 25, 2016)

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (May 25, 2016)

spammers


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2016)

Where?!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Where?!


here


----------



## Dleg (May 25, 2016)

Let's start one of those on-going rhyme threads.  Theme: limericks.  I'll start:

There once was a man named Deenis


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2016)

Who everyone thought was a ge'nis


----------



## P-E (May 25, 2016)

He drank lots of beer,


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (May 25, 2016)

always a good decision


----------



## thekzieg (May 25, 2016)

Made the ladies a'fear

(dammit, glock!)


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2016)

More push ups


----------



## Mangano (May 25, 2016)

How much longer do we plan to spam?


----------



## P-E (May 25, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Made the ladies a'fear
> 
> (dammit, glock!)


When they took a good look at his pen!s.


----------



## Dleg (May 26, 2016)

Ba-dum-dum!

There once was a maid with angina


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2016)

Something something flaming vagina


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2016)

She lied and said she was from China


----------



## P-E (May 27, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> Something something flaming vagina


She had little class


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jun 2, 2016)

I was wondering why this thread died before @Sapper PE got his results...then I remembered someone tried to get engineers to write poetry....  :wacko:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 3, 2016)

Spam can be hectic, but it's mostly poetic.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 3, 2016)

^ TOP


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jun 4, 2016)

If I get results when they say I will, it will be 9 weeks after the exam administration.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jun 4, 2016)

Sapper PE said:


> If I get results when they say I will, it will be 9 weeks after the exam administration.


8-10 weeks...they'll probably act like they did you a favor by releasing a week early


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 6, 2016)

*bam*


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jun 15, 2016)

Anything yet??


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 15, 2016)

well, today is the day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2016)

And cut...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 16, 2016)

spam?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 12, 2016)

Are peeps still waiting on these results?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 22, 2017)

It got released by the way.  And for those interested.  I failed.


----------



## P-E (May 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Sap.   How are you doing otherwise?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 23, 2017)

Keep at it Sapper.


----------



## Master slacker (May 23, 2017)

penis


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 23, 2017)

That was the last timeI took it, April 2016. I'm going to do it again, but I've been busy.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

HFS, still no results.


----------

